# Transportation - Calculating DDHV



## maximus808 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm doing a sample problem that gives me the AADT but no value for D or K. It states that the multilane highway is in a low-density suburban area. The solution assumes values for K=0.093 and D=0.60. Do you know where we can find these default values for K and D if these are not given to us. The problem is to calculate the number of lanes to meet LOS C for a divided multilane highway. Speed is also not given which we assume as 60mph and since it is divided we factor that in for to find the FFS. Can anyone help me out, thanks.


----------

